# Yamaha starting in gear...need a new binnacle control?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

On most outboards, the start in gear prevention switch
is located on the powerhead near the shift linkage.
Usually a cam that activates a plunger switch.
That switch can go bad if the return spring wears out or jams.


Found a parts diagram for a yami binnacle mount shifter,
there is a start in neutral safety switch in the binnacle.
60 dollar item...

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2005/2005%20OUTBOARD%20RIGGING%20GUIDE/CONTROL%20BINNACLE%20PREMIUM%20DUAL/parts.html


----------



## Parrothead305 (Dec 3, 2007)

Before you change the links inside the cowling. Look in the opening that is directly on top of the tranny (unit) there you will see the rod that push or pull the gears, check the adjustment (10MM nut). By losing or tighten the nut you will adjust in what gear your engine start. Trust me my Yammy only fault is that. Use some treat lock after you find the adjustment that you need.

Hope this helps

Raf.
Parrothead305


----------

